# PYESTOCK... First n Last? March 2013.



## perjury saint (Mar 30, 2013)

*...PYESTOCK...*
*As youre all no doubt aware the demo boys have moved in on Pyestock! 
Luckily for me I managed a visit last weekend (24.3.13). This was my first visit and, sadly, by the looks it could be my last!
Kicking myself that I didnt see it earlier as it really is a fantastic place! The pictures you see just cant convey how MASSIVE it is in places!!
Nipped in with Alt n Ssshhh! Cheers guys!!*

*The National Gas Turbine Establishment (NGTE Pyestock) in Fleet, part of the Royal Aircraft Establishment (RAE), was the prime site in the UK for design and development of gas turbine and jet engines. It was created by merging the design teams of Frank Whittle's Power Jets and the RAE turbine development team run by Hayne Constant. NGTE spent most of its lifetime as a testing and development centre, both for experimental developments and to support commercial engine companies.
The newly merged venture was nationalised. Pyestock, a former golf course in a secluded wooded spot between Farnborough and Fleet was chosen as the turbine development site, as the activities at the NGTE would be top secret and the surrounding woodland would dampen the noise. Construction began in 1949 with small test "cubicles" inside buildings like the Plant House. When the possibility of supersonic jets arose, the site was expanded to the north west, with the Air House and several large test cells built circa 1961.
For over 50 years Pyestock was at the forefront of gas turbine development. It was probably the largest site of its kind in the world. V bomber, Harrier and Tornado engines were tested on site. The power of the air house allowed Concorde's engines to be tested at 2,000 mph. Every gas turbine installed in Royal Navy ships was checked here; captured Soviet engines were discreetly examined.
NGTE Pyestock closed down in 2000 and decommissioned to make way for a business park.*

*...Heres me pix...*































































 







*Thanks awfully for having a look...* ​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome photos as always. Love the lone key shot!

If anyone doesn't know - this place is used in the film 'Sahara', I watched it yesterday, the Pyestock bits are pretty good!


----------



## Ferdi015 (Mar 30, 2013)

Like these shots a lot. Nice repo. Would love to visit this one, sometimes.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 30, 2013)

*Bostin....* haha a great site and day well rendered that man , lovleee piks especially the bw valve shot


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 30, 2013)

On my 'top of the list' visits this place..... But too late now I guess


----------



## SouthEast Slime (Mar 30, 2013)

Great pics! Bumped into you in the airhouse. Was nice to meet you mate.
Went back there yesterday and its in a sorry state.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 31, 2013)

I never did get around to seeing this myself but with shots like this, theres no need! Great report dude!


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 31, 2013)

well done mate, not long now


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 31, 2013)

SouthEast Slime said:


> Great pics! Bumped into you in the airhouse. Was nice to meet you mate.
> Went back there yesterday and its in a sorry state.



*Was good to meet you too fella... Shame we wont be bumpin into each other again here though eh! *


----------



## SouthEast Slime (Mar 31, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Was good to meet you too fella... Shame we wont be bumpin into each other again here though eh! *



Yes mate tell me about it! Still atleast we have both seen it and your photos do it justice 
Hopefully meet up for a gander around sometime if your out n about round these here parts lol.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 31, 2013)

Some seriously superbly superb shots, hats off to you


----------



## mookster (Mar 31, 2013)

At a guess what they will do with the Air House/Cell 4 etc during demo is demolish the exterior leaving the turbine units, boilers etc standing intact before dismantling them or removing them whole, that could make for some interesting shots in itself!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 31, 2013)

It will be a sad day when there is no more of this.Great photos.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Apr 1, 2013)

any pics of the demolition?


----------



## mookster (Apr 1, 2013)

From the looks of some of the photos floating around on Facebook the demo is right up to the Air House's famous exhaust pipes, looks like the way is being cleared to bring in heavy plant


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 1, 2013)

Derelict-UK said:


> any pics of the demolition?



Fraid not mate... Was too busy with the intact bits!


----------



## sparky. (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic photos there.. think I'll post some pyestock later


----------



## Wilbo (Apr 3, 2013)

Your picks are amazing, that big round metal door is cool


----------



## kam1nsk1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone know how much is left and what security is liable to be like (on a weekend for example)?

Awesome pictures btw, wish I'd found out about this a few weeks earlier :-(


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 5, 2013)

1,001th report on Pyestock... and you still make it look look grat with new shots. 
Well done for getting in on time, and cheers for sharing.


----------



## Infraredd (May 28, 2013)

New to this
Love no3 looks like the Rammestein stage entrance
Excellent pictures!


----------

